# snow



## keydaddy (Feb 28, 2015)

is the snow going to help with morels this year


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

The snow probably has 3 different affects on the season. It should help with the amount of moisture in the soil but the snow cover and Feb temps will most likely delay the onset of the upcoming season. One positive of the lengthy snow pack is the fact that the leaf litter will be flattened as opposed to its usual look of being 2-4 inches deep. I picked blacks in Michigan a few years ago and they were so much easier to see there compared to here in Kentucky. The leaves in Michigan were totally flat to the ground and you could see the morels from 20 yds away.


----------



## tuclouds (Mar 11, 2015)

We have saturated ground and 40-50 degree temps going on this week, morels are up but pencil lead size now. watch easter flowers, when they bloom you can find blacks and whites. I found 14, 2" blacks march 4th. 2014 elevation 1,970'
Morels that come up this early will be up for 2-3 weeks, growing slowly and retain there firmness. They are the premium
morels due to cooler temps. when temps get up in upper 60s-70s they don't last near as long.


----------



## jasonatron (Mar 12, 2015)

Last year on March 4 (3/4/2014) it was 20 deg F in Lexington, KY and I've never seen greater than a 10 deg F difference across the state. Also, I have no idea how you would be able to find mushrooms the "size of pencil lead" as I've been hunting for a few years and struggle spotting normally sized ones. So, I'm not sure if you're purposely misleading people or you're just mistaken, but what you wrote doesn't add up.


----------



## keydaddy (Feb 28, 2015)

thanks for the info.the temps here the last couple of days has been 60's and 70's its not going to be long


----------

